# just bought this rotary table. Don't recognize the brand



## John_Dennis (Jul 8, 2014)

I just bought this 8" rotary table on craigslist. I don't recognize the brand and have never used a rotary table before. The label says "NEWS"  YAMATOKOKI Japan.

It seems to be in very good condition with no obvious signs of wear. 72:1 ratio

Any thoughts or opinions?

Thanks


----------



## melsdad (Jul 8, 2014)

Never heard of the brand. But if the price was right and it is tight it should work well for you.


----------



## Senna (Jul 8, 2014)

IIRC News and Yausa are, one and the same. News branded equipment made by others. Much like Enco etc.

The table was made by Kamakura who sold them to be rebranded and who also sold them with no brand name.

The ones sold by Kamakura have no mfg tags and the only tag on them says "Made in Japan".

The distinctive T-slot pattern on the table and the shape and placement of the worm disengagement device give this away as a Kamakura.

Very nicely made tables. I have a 10" Kamakura with which I'm happy.


----------



## old_dave (Jul 8, 2014)

The brand name sounded familiar to me. I think Guy Lautard mentioned it somewhere but a quick scan of his "Bedside Readers" didn't turn up anything for me. 
Google turned up this: http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/threads/45486-NEWS-Yamatokoki-Rotary-table

They seem to be well thought of.
David


----------



## GK1918 (Jul 9, 2014)

And then, my "News" made in N.Y. USA,  then under that  Yuasa........ so its another name game.

sam    oh yea its 90:1


----------

